
Show HN: A book about the Meteor.js framework – available online for free - dturnbull
https://leanpub.com/meteortutorial/read
======
seanp2k2
I'm considering using meteor for a small project currently on my plate at work
because I really love the idea of only writing the data model once and using
that in both the front and back-ends.

It's an exciting time to be in software :)

~~~
dturnbull
Absolutely. The sheer simplicity of Meteor is taking me back to the days of
hacking together simple web pages with HTML, CSS, and a sprinkling of
JavaScript, only now it's possible to build much more feature-rich creations.
:)

~~~
FlipOne
David, thanks a bundle for making your book available for free online, a
decision so unselfish and so revealing of who you are and how much you love
Meteor.

We're a small dev shop currently researching and evaluating Meteor for an in-
house HTML5/PhoneGap hybrid mobile app. What we haven't found yet is a
definitive, best-practice article or guide on how to "Meteor-enable" or
integrate Meteor with the front-end Javascript UI frameworks we use or plan to
use (DevExpress DevExtreme, Kendo UI, Polymer, Google's Web Starter Kit).

We're thinking that there must be a clear, definitive "right way" to get these
frameworks work smoothly with Meteor. We haven't found such a resource yet to
guide us through, and we're still looking.

------
nstart
I've recently picked up meteor since the place I joined newly is using it in
production. Put myself through a crash course using the discover meteor book.
Any new resources on how to learn Meteor are much appreciated so just wanted
to say thank you for this. It's awesome that you picked one of the simpler
examples that still cover the core principles of Meteor. The pattern in which
the book is written along with the recommendations to read it once without
coding and read it again this time coding is great.

The only quibble I can find with the book is that since you've said,
experience with building web apps is not necessary, I think you might want to
dedicate a chapter to teaching that. I remember learning web apps for the
first time, and the only time it actually clicked into place was when the
whole concept of how pieces come together was shown. Nothing fancy. I learned
web apps using udacity's course so that should give an idea of how simple a
chapter it should be. I think it would really help given how much magic seems
to be going on at any time with Meteor.

Thanks again for this. Kudos and keep up the good work

~~~
dturnbull
Thanks for the kind words, man, Much appreciated.

As for your suggestion, I'll have to check out that Udacity course like you
suggested. My worry is that the book could become too heavy on the theory
within the first few pages — I mostly want to get the reader's fingers on the
keyboard as soon as humanly possible — but can see where you're coming from
and will do what I can in the next few versions of the book. :)

------
totoroisalive
Which license are you using?

------
kolev
It's not "Meteor.js", but just "Meteor".

~~~
dturnbull
Usually refer to it as just "Meteor" but, in the form of a headline,
"Meteor.js" feels a tad more descriptive. Even if someone has never heard of
Meteor, they can see that it at least has something to do with JavaScript.

~~~
kolev
It doesn't matter how it feels, it matters how creators want it branded as -
you need to honor their branding, casing, etc. I'm tired, for example, of
seeing "Wordpress" or "memcache", when the proper name is "WordPress" and
"Memcached", as an example.

Meteor has invested a lot getting the meteor.com domain, not meteorjs.com or
similar cheaper alternatives.

~~~
moistgorilla
It really doesn't matter.

~~~
kolev
It really _does_ matter. People who don't pay attention to these details,
don't pay attention to other details as well. It's not rally hard to honor the
author's work and the way they want it named. It's a form of respect.

------
thpoul
Thank you so much for contributing this. I wish you the best!

------
dfischer
This is great. Thank you so much!

~~~
dturnbull
Thanks. :)

If you (or anyone) has any questions/criticisms, feel free to send an email to
hello@meteortips.com

------
webmaven
Is there an EPUB version?

~~~
dturnbull
You can get the EPUB version by signing up for the Meteor Tips newsletter
(free) or simply buying the book on Leanpub. :)

~~~
webmaven
Awesome, thanks!

------
igl
I want to be paid to read this. Was the op paid to advertise here?

~~~
dturnbull
OP is the author of the book. I've been gearing up to release the next set of
chapters and figured it might be worth sharing. :)

